# Huge Papiloma



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent had any like that on my dog but wanted to say I understand how you feel. My Beau who has since passed had sebaceous cysts that burst all the time. One on his back and one on the side of his face.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nasty growths, my beagle had two that were bigger than an olive, the vet never did remove them, and they didn't get any larger than that. I hope the meds work.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What you're describing does not sound like a viral papilloma. Can you post a picture? When you say it looks like a grape, do you mean that it's smooth?

The azithromycin treatment is not well proven yet, so in your situation, I'd be pushing for a removal with wide margins and another biopsy. At this point, I'd be OK with some cosmetic damage to the ear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary K*

MaryK

As Tippykayak said can you post a pic of it?
If you have trouble posting the pic email me the pic and tell me to post it
under Huge Papiloma and I will.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 19, 2010)

I is just the size of a grape. It looke like a cauliflower. It looks like any picture I have seen of papiloma. i cannot post a picture, I don't know how.
I figured outhow to do a picture. be cautioned, it's gross.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 19, 2010)

*Picture of wart*








Here is the wart on july 12. It is bigger now by almost a third.
This is after it got smashed and was bleeding.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's totally a papilloma. I was imagining an olive, which is why I was confused. I hope the azithromycin treatment works well for you.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I agree with your vet--remove it again and have it tested again.

My second golden had a growth around her upper lip, by the side of her face, near her flews--in that area. It had a stalk and the end was black--I assume because of the pigment in that area--since the flews (lips) of a dog are black. The end of the growth had a cauliflower appearance. When it was removed by my vet, it did not grow back.

The stalk was so small my vet was able to remove it with a local anesthetic and my golden, Alli, needed only a stitch or two (and the stitches later dissolved). My vet said that some dogs might have needed more anesthesia but Alli was so good natured that she was able to tolerate the procedure real well. I don't know if what she had was a papiloma or not.

From your photo, there doesn't appear to be a stalk anymore, and like you say, it has grown back, and grown back bigger. Did your vet do the biopsy himself or did he have it send out to a lab for the biopsy results? Sometimes, when my vet sees cells that she can ID, but then sees something that she's still not quite sure of, or wants to be 100% sure of, she will suggest to me that it would be worth my while to pay for an outside consult and have the tissue sent for pathology review. Just something to think about--good luck to you and your golden as you both try to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary K*

Mary K

My email is: [email protected]


Karen


----------



## Mary K (Jul 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hey thanks everyone for sharing my concern about this. 
yes pathology was done confirming the papiloma, by a lab. (not a labrador). it does have a stem, it's just underneath so you can't see it.
I hate this, she is working on her MACH (master agility championship) and we are signed up for so many trials. I do not want to give this to anyone else. BTW we got it at a trial from someone who was careless. After Rosie played with her dog, she says " oh my dog has these bumps, the vet say they are warts" 2 months later......the wart on our dog. I know it is contagious.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 19, 2010)

*The Wart's last day ( I hope )*








This is the wart before we go to the vet today.
I am thinking it needs to go, no sign of it trying to die.
Has anyone ever heard of a papiloma getting this big?
We will have it biopsied and make sure of what it really is.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My only experience with papilloma was when my dog had 2 relatively little ones (the biggest was just under a centimeter) in his mouth when he was around 9 or 10 months old. 

I'm sorry that your pup has it, but I hope that removing it will help her at least be a little more comfortable, and hopefully the course of it will die out on its own soon enough.

Just would also like to mention that the virus will still be active in her body for a little while even after the papilloma will be removed, so she will likely still be contagious. I could be wrong, but from what I remember, I believe that it is contagious through transmission of bodily fluids, not by direct contact with it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with you, it needs to go and, personally, I would want them to biopsy it to know exactly what you're dealing with.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, we are home from the vet. He pinched it off with hemostats and we are getting a biopsy done, again. The hole from where it was is so small, hard to believe from that big growth.
The vet said that it is only contagious by direct contact with the growth. Now that it is gone, what is left is under the skin, and he thinks it should die out on it's own. We will still keep her away from other dogs for quite a while, maybe indefinitly as this was how she got it. I just don't trust people anymore.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that this is the last one she gets, it did look nasty. Give her a big kiss on the other side of the head. She is very brave.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope it doesn't grow back, I would have wanted it surgically removed so they could get what was under the skin. My beagle never passed it to our other dog, I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Best of luck. I'm not sure pinching it off with hemostats would satisfy me. Seems it will leave things to re-grow and you will be rght back where you started. I wonder why they can't freeze them off or use some other options?


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Jazz had quite a crop in her mouth. Very nasty. I read it maybe related to immune suppression, which she obviously has. We put her on Standard Process whole body support supplement and Standard Process Immune System supoort after I saw a recommendation in Clean Run. Within 10 days they were gone and (knock on wood) haven't come back. Coincidence? Maybe, but I'll take it. She'sbeen on them for several months now and seems to be doing well.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 19, 2010)

There is good reason to pinch it off instead of surgical incision to get the roots, etc.
First, we have already tried that. It came back. Then it was froze off. It came back.
This time she has been given a round of Azithromycin, that is susposed to help kill it.
It did look like it was trying to die out. Her immune system is going to have to kick in and get rid of it, that's the only way. I have put her on an immune booster,called total biotics. She eats wellness lamb and rice, it is a very good food. She also gets yogurt, and broccilli sometimes. She is very healthy, other than this. She is in top shape physically, she is an agility dog. If it starts to return, we will get on it right away this time. I don't want it to get that big again.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 19, 2010)

*biopsy done*

Got the test results back last friday, it was just a viral papiloma.
And the lab report said that it even had clean margins! My vet was
surprised at that, but then, maybe it was dead at the base. My 
vet said it just popped off, like pulling a weed. Oh, I hope
this is it for this thing, I don't want it to come back.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

glad to hear that it's nothing more serious than papiloma. Hoping that this is the last one for your pup!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If it grows back at all, head to the vet and get really aggressive with it. There are lots of topical treatments that can inhibit the growth and damage the root when it's smaller.

Also, WHOOHOO! Glad it's confirmed again as something harmless. (Very gross, but harmless).


----------

